# ¿Dónde se habla catalán?



## PadmeNaberrie

Hola a todos! Hace unos años estudié español y me gustó mucho. Soy portuguesa y por eso no fue tan difícil a pesar de por veces hablar más portuñol que español.
 
No sabía que el catalán era tan diferente de la lengua española. Se habla catalán en muchas regiones de España? Me gustaba ir a trabajar en España y por eso pienso que seria bueno aprender también catalán. Donde puedo aprender catalán? Conocéis algunos enlaces de Internet o algún libro? Que me aconsejáis? 
 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## ernest_

Hola!
La lengua catalana se habla principalmente en Cataluña, el País Valenciano y las Islas Baleares, es decir en el noreste y este peninsular y las islas Baleares. Existen varios dialectos, que son el catalán oriental (hablado en la mayor parte de Cataluña), el catalán occidental (hablado en el oeste y sur de Cataluña y el País Valenciano (donde se conoce como "valenciano")) y el balear que se habla en las Baleares. (Esto es una simplificación.) Hay diferencias de fonética y léxico entre estos dialectos, aunque se consideran una misma lengua porque resultan mutuamente comprensibles. Si quieres enlaces y más información puedes mirar el hilo de "Recursos", o si tienes más preguntas también puedes hacerlas aquí.


----------



## Dixie!

T'has deixat Andorra, l'Alguer i la Franja.


----------



## ernest_

Tens raó Dixie!


----------



## jartesm

Posats a ser exhaustius també cal tenir en compte que es parla a la comarca d'El Carxe, dins la província de Múrcia. No fa molt de temps l'ajuntament de Yecla sol·licitada a la Comunitat Valenciana classes de valencià per als catalanoparlants de la zona, descendents de valencians que hi van anar fa uns 100 anys (pagesos). Crec que són tres o quatres mil persones.


----------



## PadmeNaberrie

El catalán es tan diferente del español! Mucho más difícil también! Gracias por contestar!


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola,
Tinc entès que també es parla Català en un dels Cantons Suïssos, encara que no tinc més informació. Si algú em pogués informar us ho agrairia.
Fin ben aviat


----------



## ivanovic77

dafne.ne said:


> Hola,
> Tinc entès que també es parla Català en un dels Cantons Suïssos, encara que no tinc més informació. Si algú em pogués informar us ho agrairia.
> Fin ben aviat


 
Impossible. L'única relació entre Suïssa i Catalunya que em ve al cap ara mateix és el Centre Català de Lausana (fundat per immigrants catalans) i el Joan Gamper, el senyor suís que va fundar el F.C. Barcelona.

A Suïssa es parlen quatre llengües autòctones: Alemany, francès, italià i rètic.


----------



## dafne.ne

Moltes gràcies Ivanovic,

Jo no em referia a les llengües oficials, sino a d'altres llengües o dialectes com ara el francoprovençal que és una llengua romànica suposada intermèdia entre el francès i l'occità, que es parla a Suïssa, Italià i França.

En qualsevol cas potser caldria afegir que també es parla Català al Sud de França.

Siau


----------



## cylentj

Potser m'equivoco, pero crec que tambe es parla una variant al sud de la Illa de Cerdanya (IT).


----------



## ivanovic77

cylentj said:


> Potser m'equivoco, pero crec que tambe es parla una variant al sud de la Illa de Cerdanya (IT).


 
Sí, ja ho han dit abans; es parla a l'Alguer, una ciutat al nord-oest de Sardenya:

http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%27Alguer


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola PadmeNaberrie,

puedes ver un buen resumen de dónde se habla catalán en la página del ethnologue: http://www.ethnologue.com/show_language.asp?code=cat


----------



## PadmeNaberrie

Hola. Gracias por contestar!


----------

